
Irish bookmaker already paying out on Clinton win - sndean
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/10/19/irish-bookmaker-already-paying-out-clinton-win/92400784/
======
dtnewman
> Paddy Power says Clinton has an 85.7% — odds of 2/11 — chance of winning the
> election, a figure that it believes amounts to a "done deal."

I agree that Trump winning would be a long shot. But what's the benefit of
paying out early? 85.7% isn't the same as 99.9999%, so why don't they just
wait?

~~~
RossTech
I work in the gambling industry, and the amount of money bet on this market by
Irish and UK customers (most of Paddy Power's userbase) would be a relatively
very small amount. So they settle all bets on Clinton as a winner now and reap
all the free publicity (which PP are experts at doing). Aside from that, the
type of user betting on this market are not going to withdraw their winnings,
it will go straight onto the next horse race or premiership game :)

------
rhapsodic
I could see settling the bets at a discount if bettors decided to accept it,
but Hillary could have an incapacitating stroke or some other health episode
too severe to hide, that would knock her out of the race.

